# Las Vegas, Nevada. Trainers - Agi / SchH



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

I've searched a lot and asked a lot of people for reputable trainers both in Agility and Schutzhund and not many have showed up. I live in Henderson, Nevada but I am willing to drive to different parts on Las Vegas to get my pup trained when I get him. Trying to get a feeler out for good trainers.

I asked this one trainer if I could come out and see her facility and how things works and she said no I can't, not until I have a dog. She said that she's had people do that in the past just so they can learn to train dogs themselves or something ridiculous. I don't know.

I doubt I'll be able to find a good trainer sadly. Maybe I'll just move to Cali or somewhere like Michigan :wub:

Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For agility anyways... have you look on Clean Run: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools

There are a ton listed in Las Vegas...


----------



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

*also looking in vegas*

would like to chat ! I'm also looking for a trainer in vegas, i have talked to a few and i'm still looking! you can email me [email protected] ps good luck !


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

e-mail sent! Thanks


----------



## Lyz (Sep 15, 2011)

I train in Las Vegas. 

But, if you were ever to move to Michigan OR California I can reccomend you to some AWESOME trainers. Good luck on your search!


----------



## sonnylea (Mar 16, 2015)

Jimmy,
I am a trainer in Las Vegas area and I would be more than happy to come and train your dog for you. I have my Kennels just over the hoover dam on the AZ, but I am in Vegas training 3 days a week. Give me a call... Melissa White 928-767-3010


----------

